# Help identifying and sexing



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

I have 2 new frogs i got them from a couple who had no idea what they were as they got them from a show didn't ask the man they got them from anything age sex species and i think they just wanted to be rid. I believe they are Dyeing dart frogs but not sure what classification or sex wondering if you good folks could help hear are some pics my guess on the shape of the backs is leaning more to two males but it throws me sometimes and the pads on one look smaller then the other 








i will try to get some better pictures if needed


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

You are right. These are Dendrobates tinctorius. The morph could be almost anything including a hybrid between morphs. They look like any of several different morphs to me. I am not sure on sex. The back shape and the toe pads don't agree 

Now for the (maybe) bad news. Because you have no idea what the origins of these frogs is (morph or owner before the folks you bought them from), these are not really appropriate frogs to breed and circulate their offspring. They are beautiful and they are great additions to your household, but I would just enjoy them as they are rather than try to use them as breeders. Maybe you had no plans to breed them anyway.

Mark


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

These look quite young, so they are not sexable at the moment. I am guessing they are somewere between 4-6 months olds. There defenitly is no way that you can say these are 2 males, this does not show. So there is no need for better pictures yet.

I agree with everything Mark said, 
these could be ; Patricia, Cobalt, Nominat, Brazil, Robertus, even a hybrid (but I don't think so)... My guess would be Cobalt, but there is no way to know for sure by guessing... You will have to do some more research from the previous owner.

I want to add the advice to use leaflitter for Tinctorius. They heavily benefit from this and they literly live in the leaflitter insitu. 

Hope this helps a bit.

Greets.


----------



## scrumpydc (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank peeps I had no plans to breed them we just liked the looks of them will definitely add leaf litter had to pick some up first got some now thought but all good news I will try and contact the couple I got them off for some more info see if I can track down the supplier
I think the cobalt is the most likely looking at google pics and all the different names as the nominat has more black to it and less yellow the Robertus has more mottling to the pattern and the colour bleeds more the brazil has more yellow on the head the patrica is a lighter blue almost a baby blue whereas the cobalt is so similar its crazy and going on what i paid for them and the cost of them here in the uk and the fact that they are common and about one of 3 morphs in the UK available at that price range (i looked at shops too) ime gonna swing to cobalt,s still gonna track down the supplier see what show it was they went to see who was there selling frogs i will keep you informed if i find anything out


----------

